# Concert DVD's



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

For the past year (or so), I've had the opportunity to borrow/watch a lot of 
concerts. A coworker (who used to work for BMG music) has been lending 
me his dvd's. Here's the top ten that I seen (so far).

ZZ Top - Double Down Live
AC/DC - And Then There Was Rock (Bon Scott)
Slayer - Still Reigning
Yes - 35th Anniversary
The American Folk Blues Festival (62-66)
Jimi Hendrix - Woodstock (complete performance)
Lynyrd Skynyrd Lyve - Vicious Cycle Tour
Molly Hatchet - Hamburg '04
Stevie Ray Vaughan - Montreux '82/'85
Jethro Tull - AVO Special


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...my favourite pastime. i've amassed a steadily growing collection, mostly from amazon. i'm always looking for suggestions. the american folk blues festival series looks tempting.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

A few come to mind right away.

RUSH in Rio
Talking Heads Stop Making Sense
Stevie Ray Vaughan: Montreaux, Austin City Limits, and Live at the El Mocambo.
Jeff Beck' Rock n Roll Party with the Imelda May band.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

david henman said:


> the american folk blues festival series looks tempting.


You can watch it on you tube. All four parts are there.

[video=youtube;TYznztesRlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TYznztesRlM&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

laristotle said:


> You can watch it on you tube. All four parts are there.
> 
> 
> ...if its really good, i would like to own it.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Roger Waters - In the Flesh (with Doyle Bramhall II in Portland 2000 I think)
Collective Soul - Home (with the Atlanta Youth Symphony Orchestra)
Pink Floyd - Pulse
Roy Orbison - A Black and White Night (with JD Souther, B Springsteen, T Waits, James Burton, E Costello, T Bone Burnett, KD Lang, Jennifer Warnes, Bonnie Raitt, etc)
Foo Fighters - Skin and Bones (with D Grohl's potty mouth)


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

I like documentaries as well. 
The Pink Floyd Story - Which one is Pink?
BBC Legends - Thin Lizzy
Doors - When You're Strange
Ramones - End of a Century
The Story of Anvil


----------



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

For any of the metal heads on this site.
An amazing canadian made documentary about metal is:
Metal: a headbangers journey. And the sequel: Global metal.
Both very well done. One deals with metals roots to where it is today, the other goes around the world to places like japan, brazil, suadi arabi, cambodia, jerusulam, lots of places youd never think metal lived.These are both amazing docs and should be part of any metal heads collection!

And for band dvds. I urge EVERYONE to watch 
The black dahlia murders "majesty"

These guys are total goofballs it had me laughing the whole time.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Two of my favorites.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I enjoy a good concert film, but I'm more of a music documentary guy myself.
> Possibly my favourite of all time is "Running Down a Dream", the Tom Petty documentary. It's four hours long and I wish it was eight. Actually, the "deluxe" version comes with a pretty good concert video as well.


...thanks for the tip!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i'm currently watching global metal. i agree, it is much more engaging than i would have thought. i'll put the other one on my wishlist.



punt said:


> For any of the metal heads on this site.
> An amazing canadian made documentary about metal is:
> Metal: a headbangers journey. And the sequel: Global metal.
> Both very well done. One deals with metals roots to where it is today, the other goes around the world to places like japan, brazil, suadi arabi, cambodia, jerusulam, lots of places youd never think metal lived.These are both amazing docs and should be part of any metal heads collection!
> ...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

My favorites are:

1: The Guess Who - Running Back Through Canada
2: John Denver - The Wildlife Concert in 1995

[video=youtube;dhs_ZwJ-308]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhs_ZwJ-308&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

My faves would be foo Fighters Live at wembley, and a Queensryche one...cant remember what it was called...but it was in a fairly intimate venue, kind of like a smaller version of Massey Hall.
its not a concert dvd, but I really enjoy metallicas Some kind of Monster dvd...great insight into the recording sessions of a band in turmoil.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

For me, the definitive concert film is the The Band's "The Last Waltz".


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Johnny A's One November Night is one of my more recent favs. Here's a sample:

[video=youtube;LNo_FNcD1OU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNo_FNcD1OU[/video]


----------



## 335Bob (Feb 26, 2006)

Jeff Beck Live at Ronnie Scott's is a must see.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

One of my favorites is "Lightning in a Bottle". A concert feature some great old (and new) blues artists, as well as a few covers by some famous rock and rollers.

A disappointing DVD's to me was Joe Bonamassa: Live at Albert Hall. It was so overdubbed in post production it looks like he's lip syncing all the way through it. Sort of looses that 'live" quality that I look for in these concert DVD's. But I must admit the guitar playing is great.


----------



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

I just watched eric claptons crossroads festival dvd this weekend with the girlfriends dad and wow that is one hell of a show! Definatly worth checking out!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Pixies Sell Out
Pixies Loud quiet loud - more of a documentary
SRV Live at Montreux
Rush in Rio
Ramones Raw


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I watched 2009 Crossroads.. a lot of blues rock and I got bored pretty fast. I own Opeth's Lamentations" which is a live performance of 2 albums of material.

I've watched Every Time I Die's "Sh!t happens" DVD, and I'd love to watch Majesty (been spinning Ritual for a week in the car).


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...just a friendly heads up: i spent most of my life being "bored" by the blues, and other genres. i can't tell you how much i wish i could have those years back.



Budda said:


> I watched 2009 Crossroads.. a lot of blues rock and I got bored pretty fast. I own Opeth's Lamentations" which is a live performance of 2 albums of material.
> 
> I've watched Every Time I Die's "Sh!t happens" DVD, and I'd love to watch Majesty (been spinning Ritual for a week in the car).


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i watched the foo fighters at wembley the other night. great watch but I am biased, as i have a man crush on Dave Grohl.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

blam said:


> i watched the foo fighters at wembley the other night. great watch but I am biased, as i have a man crush on Dave Grohl.


...i am a huge fan of dave grohl. that dvd is currently on order, but i have another one i love watching. he is quickly becoming one of my top five favourite singers.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

"Back and Forth" is a really good watch if you haven't already seen it. it's not really a concert DVD however.


----------



## iblastoff (May 14, 2011)

just watched the foo fighters 'back and forth' doc as well as their fan garage tour video on youtube. sweet stuff!

nirvana - live, tonight, sold out
creation records upside down documentary (jesus & mary chain, oasis, primal scream, etc etc)
24 hour party people (obvs not a 'real' doc but still entertaining)
control (film adaptation of joy division doc)


any of the 'from the basement' series (radiohead, QOTSA, etc)

From the Basement : Home


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Tarbender said:


> A disappointing DVD's to me was Joe Bonamassa: Live at Albert Hall. It was so overdubbed in post production it looks like he's lip syncing all the way through it. Sort of looses that 'live" quality that I look for in these concert DVD's. But I must admit the guitar playing is great.


Have to disagree with this comment. I watched the blue ray version again this weekend paying particular attention to detail because I read this posters comments. I did not see any signs of overdubbing to the degree stated in the post. Great guitar player and singer and I thought 2 drummers was a nice touch. Looks like we need another opinion to break the tie.


----------



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

Shit happens is pretty funny, etids one of my favorites! if your into any old school hardcore, check out NYHC (features madball,25 ta life,agnostic front,etc) and american hardcore(bad brains,minor threat etc).Black dahlias got another short dvd too, i forget what its called but i think it came with deflorate and its basically the following them on a european tour with despised icon. Some funny shit


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

punt said:


> Shit happens is pretty funny, etids one of my favorites! if your into any old school hardcore, check out NYHC (features madball,25 ta life,agnostic front,etc) and american hardcore(bad brains,minor threat etc).Black dahlias got another short dvd too, i forget what its called but i think it came with deflorate and its basically the following them on a european tour with despised icon. Some funny shit


I think my Deflorate is double-disc; I've bought many doublediscs and not watched the DVD's. Speaking of which, I own a live version of Colours (Between The Buried And Me) - haven't watched it yet haha. Though I've seen Madball live, I can't say I'm in a rush to see the DVD.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...just a friendly heads up: i spent most of my life being "bored" by the blues, and other genres. i can't tell you how much i wish i could have those years back.


Live, I like watching blues rock solos. From my living room, it gets old fast.


----------



## punt (Jul 9, 2011)

That colours live dvd is amazing. Them live is such a trance. They create such a cool atmosphere.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I really should watch it.


----------



## whammybar (May 7, 2008)

Gotta say Joe B at the RAH is amazing. Carmine Rohjas is stellar on bass as well and at times there is almost an old Clapton/Bruce thing going on. I was amazed by the overall sound as JB mentioned he had tried to get it as close to live as possible. Even on my cheap setup it sounds great.

This next one is going to get flamed but... Any Given Thursday (the electric part) by John Mayer. The clean tone he squeezes out of a production model SRV sig is crazy.

Any of the SRV series DVDs. I will never get tired of watching any of them.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i thought i would revive this thread because 1. collecting live performance/concert dvds is my passion and 2. i'm curious to know if there is anything new out there.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

David:

I just ordered Warren Haynes "Live at the Moody Theatre". I'll report back when I get it. I wish they had a live performance of the "Man in Motion" CD.

M


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Possibly my favourite of all time is "Running Down a Dream", the Tom Petty documentary. It's four hours long and I wish it was eight. Actually, the "deluxe" version comes with a pretty good concert video as well.



...i finally had the opportunity to watch this. utterly fascinating. petty is/was a true visionary. the man's unwavering focus was incredible.

two favourite scenes: one, where he convinces a judge, no less, that his son would be more successful as a member of the band than studying law. they were still teenagers at the time. the second one is the wilburys chatting, in a hotel room, i think, while opening boxes of guitars sent to them by gretsch...

:bullbeg:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Uh,... only one I have right now, but it is really good!


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## georgemg (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a small collection of videos but not much new that I've bought lately. A few of the ones I have and keep watching are:

John Mayer - Where the Light Is (all three parts are great, but love the trio stuff) 
Mavericks - Live In Austin Texas
Dierks Bentley - Live & Loud At The Fillmore
Richie Kotzen - Live in Sao Paulo

There's a few I'd like to get. The Tom Petty video sounds real interesting and I really like the Warren Haynes/Government Mule stuff I've heard. 

There's a lot of full concerts available on YouTube now as well (search full concert). I've been watching quite a few of them lately. The sound quality is admittedly not as good as a DVD but if your just curious to hear what a band sounds like, it's great.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Here are some of my recent favorites:

Christy Hind and the Pretenders from the 2006 Cornbury Music Festival. Nothing spectacular, just straight ahead rock & roll and Christy sounds fabulous.
Heart Live in Seattle is fairly good also. The Wilson sisters are in fine vocal form and belt out all their classic hits. 
One that really surprised me was Collective Soul - Home: A Live Concert Recording with the Atlanta Symphony Youth Orchestra. Wasn't a fan before watching this but it has grown on me. Great film work and the band is really tight.
Clapton & Winwood at MSG - what can you say. Absolutely captivating and truly timeless show. I can watch this one over and over again.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The Pretenders DVD sounds interesting


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Some time ago, I caught a documentary on Merle Haggard on PBS. While I'm not a big fan of country music, it was very interesting and well done. There are comments from Keith Richards and John Fogerty, among many others.

At one point, it's explained that Dick Clark told Haggard he could be a super star if he would just write some Nashville/pop country rather than the kind of stuff Haggard was writing. Haggard's reply: "It's not what I do." I have a great deal of admiration for musicians who make the kind of music _they_ want to make, not the kind someone else tells them to make.

I bought _The Best of Merle Haggard_ CD a couple of days after seeing the documentary. There are some nice tunes on there.

Merle Haggard - Learning to Live with Myself | American Masters | PBS


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Here are a few more worthy of consideration:

Rory Gallagher: Irish Tour '74 & Montreux
SRV: El Mocambo
Roger Waters: The Wall (on the Berlin wall)
Pink Floyd: Pulse
Ben Harper: Hollywood Bowl & Montreal Jazz - - I was at the Mtl show, one of the best concerts I've seen in my life
U2: Red Rocks & Boston - - The Boston/Elevation film does a great job of capturing the energy of a live performance & engaging the audience, feel like you're on stage
April Wine: Live In London (classic footage from the NOTB era)
Allman Bros: Live At Great Wood
AC/DC: Family Jewels (not all live, but some cool Bon Scott footage)


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

My favorite concert video is Was it Something I Said?.......

Billy Connolly on Christians and Christian Rock - YouTube


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Accept2 said:


> Billy Connolly on Christians and Christian Rock - YouTube


In addition to the South Park episode, I love Hank Hill's response to his son's performance w/ a Christian "rock" band

"Bobby, you just ruined Christianity AND Rock & Roll"


----------

